# Ducting Vent Fan Required



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Having just replied to someone on the forum re poor screen de-misting. I have decided to install an additional in-line fan, similar to This Truma

But at £87, these are a bit expensive. Anyone have any other ideas, must be 12v.

TM?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Is the fan to demist your windscreen?have you got cab aircon fitted?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a spare cooker hood from my van Trev, it has a 12v fan, too big maybe, Alan.


----------



## champ51 (May 1, 2005)

I have this part which it is was box but gave it to son a few weeks ago but he as not used it .I think he is not going to use it But he lives in notts and is on nights so unable to confirm if he still as it .I ring him tomorrow .


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Trev, my last post is daft. Why not go and look round a scrap yard, there is bound to be something there. Or have a look at chandlers on line, it's a big problem on boats and I know they can be retro fitted on them, Alan


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

12V bathroom extractor fans are readily available.

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Product...xtractor fan&gclid=CNTBoZX2u6QCFRn-2AodlUzYMg

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12v-Inline-Bl...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item2eb01e1281


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*FanTastic Replies*

Hello,

kandsservices, Thanks.

Yes we have cab climate control. but the problem I am trying to solve is reduce condensate build up when stationary.

erneboy, Thanks.

That is a very kind offer, but think you are a bit far away. We will be in Alicante region in a couple of weeks (not in Motorhome). (why is your last post daft Alan?)

Champ51,

Thanks, sounds interesting. Please let me know.

pippin,

If all else fails, that looks like the answer. I tried ebay but was using "ducting vent fan in-line" etc. Thanks for the links. Very much appreciated.

I will let you all know how I go on. The condensate misting is very annoying.

TM


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

Teemyob,

Are you sure you need a fan? I thought I did, but I'm not so sure now.

On my van, I've just taken off the grey plastic panel between the windscreen and the dashboard (for an unrelated purpose). I found that the hot air pipe from the habitation heating system to the windscreen outlets was severely kinked where it is mounted on that panel using a grey foam. I've straightened out the kink by pulling the pipe off the panel at the start of its mounting.

I hope this will improve the airflow while parked up with the habitation heating on - the next trip will tell.

Might this be the issue with yours?

Stephen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pipes*



cavs said:


> Teemyob,
> 
> Are you sure you need a fan? I thought I did, but I'm not so sure now.
> 
> ...


Hello Stephen,

I have not taken that panel off yet. I am going to as I am getting it re-finished in a better quality dash material.

I did find the connector hose to those vents off the grey coupling in the locker over the front offiside wheel.

However, airflow is still not improved. The problem to me is that the fans that serve the area is noisy, poor airflow and by the time it has blown along 6 metres of ducting, it is cold!.

Let em know how you go on?

TM


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Having just replied to someone on the forum re poor screen de-misting. I have decided to install an additional in-line fan, similar to This Truma
> 
> But at £87, these are a bit expensive. Anyone have any other ideas, must be 12v.
> 
> TM?


HI TM, try your local council recycling depot, most PC's use 12v cooling fans, that's if you are still allowed to scavenge where you are, here in Cornwall we aren't :evil: :evil:

curlyboy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

How about one of these....http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CFUQ8wIwAA


----------



## champ51 (May 1, 2005)

I now have the fan & switch off my son. But it's not come back in the box instructions/ typical kids for you . if still interested give us a ring on 07828153384 or pm me


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: pipes*



teemyob said:


> Hello Stephen,
> 
> I have not taken that panel off yet. I am going to as I am getting it re-finished in a better quality dash material.
> 
> ...


Hi TM,

We road tested my 'fix' last weekend in a very wet and sometimes frosty west Wales. The results are that the airflow is much improved but it could still be a lot better. I also discovered a flaw in the design:

(Our van is right hand drive with doors on the right and no door on the left. The heating duct coming from the living accommodation comes to the front screen along the left hand side. The kink I found was on the left hand side where the duct is fixed to the front dashboard panel.)

Having removed the kink, the airflow to the front left of the screen is not bad at all, and can be made to demist the screen and the side window by turning up the heating a little and closing off the other heating outlets in the living area. However, the air coming out on the right side of the screen is noticeably cooler than the air on the left.

I conclude that this is because the airflow comes along the duct on the left hand side, round the front left of the screen, then goes backwards into the heater matrix of the vehicle then emerges to go back to the front of the screen and serve the right side. Presumably, it is trying warm up the entire heater matrix as well, thus losing heat! :?

So I'm going to try your solution of a fan booster. Fortunately I have acquired a computer fan of nearly the right size, which I had kept to boost the circulation round the fridge on the last van. I knew my hoarding habit would come in useful. 

I have previously explored buying an old-fashioned stick-on heated rear window element, but these are no longer available, apparently.

All the best,
Stephen


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm bumping this thread because I've finally installed the fan booster that I had planned a year ago!

Results are not great, I'm afraid to say. Demisting is improved a little, but only when the fan is running at the faster of two speeds and then it's rather noisy. I think the problem is that not enough air is being moved.

In case anyone's interested, photos of the modification can be found here: http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/39189254/1/Frankia demister fan?h=485ea2

The first photo shows the fan fitted in place of the original connector. The fan I used had a clip connection between two halves of the housing, which made life easier in making the final joint.

The second picture shows (at the top of the picture) the sharp bend I referred to in my earlier post, which I smoothed out as best I can. The last two show the lengthy ducts that seem to dissipate the air flow making it weak.

Hope this helps!
Stephen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*lhd*

hello,

Thanks for the update and pictures.

You are not pushing airflow> - against - <airflow there are you?

TM


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

i take it this is what you are looking for ?

http://screencast.com/t/Ag559TkOr

its a 2 speed fan and works spot on and i dont think i have any use for it having bought it because it was at a car boot and i risked the price :lol:


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Or a bilge blower; 3' dia, 4cu ft/min @ 4amps
http://www.sheridanmarine.com/product/rule-bilge-blower


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*PM*



spatz1 said:


> i take it this is what you are looking for ?
> 
> http://screencast.com/t/Ag559TkOr
> 
> its a 2 speed fan and works spot on and i dont think i have any use for it having bought it because it was at a car boot and i risked the price :lol:


I have sent you A PM Spatz


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

*Password..*



teemyob said:


> hello,
> 
> Thanks for the update and pictures.
> 
> ...


Good point, but no. :idea: I would be if I tried to run the domestic heating with the new fan while also running the cab heater blower. Also, I need to remember to have the connecter valve in the right position. :roll:

Thanks for the thought.


----------

